# My drain is backed up!



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Thats what Dominick's said. A small Italian food store right outside of Lowe's. I found the interceptor right outside the trailer. Took me about an hour to break this thing lose. Finally got the lid off (Rusted shut) and found it to be full of grease. "I did not know anything about a grease trap" said the owner of the Dominick's. Well, I removed about 30 pounds of grease out from a 20 pound interceptor. No wonder it wont drain! To make matters worse was some idiot drove some pipe (3/4 or 1") up the outlet side. I could feel the pipe with the tips of my fingers but could not get a hold to it to remove it. No way to snake the grease out either that inevitably found its way through the outlet pipe. I have installed many of them but never had to clean one out. I called a buddy of mine to get his opinion on the outlet side of this thing figuring maybe there is something he knows I dont. I finally decided it was clobbering time! Got my bottle of "Clobber" and dumped it in. 30 minutes later, woosh! out the water went. So, now we will be cleaning it once a year.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

I like your signature. 
"Its a dog eat dog world"

Guess what, Bill. 

I'm wearing Milk Bone underwear.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

RealLivePlumber said:


> I like your signature.
> "Its a dog eat dog world"
> 
> Guess what, Bill.
> ...


I will have to take your word for that:laughing:


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

milk bone underwear or a milk bone in your underwear? :blink:


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Could you describe the smell for the folks at home?


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

jjbex said:


> could You Describe The Smell For The Folks At Home?


Stunk
Stank
Stink


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Your phone-a-friend lifeline musta been a real moron.:laughing:


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Matt said:


> Your phone-a-friend lifeline musta been a real moron.:laughing:


I think maybe you know him, he is from your area:laughing:


----------



## SPH (Nov 4, 2008)

how do you dispose of the grease?


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

trash can


----------



## SPH (Nov 4, 2008)

Haha that's what i thought.


----------



## ThePlumber657 (May 26, 2010)

Well no..... the proper way would be to bring it to the proper dump site..... Failing that a grease dumpster if available. There's too many chemicals to name that people put in those darn things...... Don't get caught, might be a big fine for the company. I got pinned doing the same thing a few years back. Not good...... not good at all.


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

SPH said:


> how do you dispose of the grease?


It would be good for baiting the bears.


----------



## retired rooter (Dec 31, 2008)

I said when I got out of the army I would never touch another grease trap !!Boy was I wrong,the grease traps in the army were easy compaired to the ones I poked around in as a young appren. Back in those days we put grease in plastic bags found dumpsters several miles away and forgot about it.I am glad those days are WAY behind me!!!


----------



## 1plumb4uall (Jan 6, 2010)

Pour it down the drain? ha ha


----------



## PortlandPlumber (May 2, 2010)

Ewwwww! Well anything goes in **** business. LOL


----------

